# Windows 10 activation



## Blake's7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi! Ive been using windows 10 for 3-4 years.I downloaded an iso that had all the updates at that time. Recently I was getting messages that windows needed to be reactivated. I ignored them, and now I have a ghosted Activate Windows message at the lower right side of my screen. I had a message in my tray to click on to update windows as this version will soon reach it's end of service.. That was there for a few days and has disappeared. Can I use Kmspico to reactivate windows, or is there some other method I can use? That's what I used originally. I don't want to lose my data and have to start from the beginning. Should I do the update? Any and all responses will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Backup data and run Windows Update. It looks like you have a different version of Windows 10 than licenced, i.e. Pro vs. Home or the reverse.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Blake's7 said:


> d. Can I use Kmspico to reactivate windows


This is what bothers me.....


> *KMSPico is used to validate the pirated version of Microsoft Windows and MS Offices*





Blake's7 said:


> That's what I used originally.


There would be no need for that type of software if the OP has a legit copy of windows (product key).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Manually Upgrade to the latest Windows 10 version from Microsoft. You will need to activate Windows with a Windows 7, 8 or 10 Product key you may have.


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

I tell you honestly, KMSpico works and is mostly safe.
But this is not the approach that people should do.

You can literally get a Win10 key for 5$ all over the internet.

Further than this, from my side will come no advices. 
I will return to this thread when you bought a legit key and if it is then still not working.


----------



## smithcharlee (Mar 5, 2021)

Don't use 3rd party tools or software to validate your Windows license. Better you backup all your important data and then try to update the Windows.


----------



## Blake's7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I didn't know windows was pirated---I thought it was free. The kmspico was part of the download with instructions. I downloaded another copy to burn to disk, and I'll try that one. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Windows 10 OS is free to download and use. To _Activate_ it, you need a License (Product Key)
KMSPico is an Enterprise app for Large corporations to activate a large group of computers at once. And is paid for by the corporation and saved on their server. It is not used for individual home computers. People that activate their computers with KMSPico are using a pirated version and activating Windows illegally. A Mod should close this Thread now from further discussion


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Closed it is.


----------

